# Z for Zachariah on Digital HD, Blu-ray, and DVD October 20



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Audiences will be mesmerized by the provocative thriller *Z for Zachariah*, arriving on Blu-ray™ (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital), and on Digital HD October 20 from Lionsgate Home Entertainment. The film is now available On Demand. Delivering stunningly captivating performances, Academy Award® nominee Chiwetel Ejiofor (Best Actor, 12 Years a Slave, 2013), Margot Robbie (The Wolf of Wall Street), and Chris Pine (Star Trek franchise) star in this post-apocalyptic tale that pits the world's last three survivors against one another. Nominated for the Grand Jury Prize at the 2015 Sundance Film Festival, the film was praised by TwitchFilm as "one of the best of the year," calling Z for Zachariah "a gem of a film." Directed by Craig Zobel (Compliance) and written for the screen by Nissar Modi (****** Bay), Z for Zachariah is based on the award-winning book by Robert C. O'Brien.

In the wake of a disaster that wipes out most of civilization, two men and a young woman find themselves in an emotionally charged love triangle as the last known survivors. Chiwetel Ejiofor, Margot Robbie, and Chris Pine deliver steamy, thought-provoking performances in this twist on the post-apocalyptic story.

The Z for Zachariah home entertainment release includes a behind-the-scenes featurette, deleted scenes, and interviews with the cast and crew. The Blu-ray and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively.



BLU-RAY/DVD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"The Making of Z for Zachariah" Featurette
Deleted Scenes
Extended Interviews with Actors Chiwetel Ejiofor and Margot Robbie, Director Craig Zobel and Screenwriter Nissar Modi

*Subject to Change 

PROGRAM INFORMATION

Year of Production: 2015
Title Copyright: © 2015 Z4Z Film Production UK Ltd. All Rights Reserved.
Type: Theatrical Release
Rating: PG-13 for a Scene of Sexuality, Partial Nudity and Brief Strong Language.
Genre: Thriller; Sci-Fi
Blu-ray Closed-Captioned: NA
DVD Closed-Captioned: English
Blu-ray Subtitles: English, Spanish, English SDH
DVD Subtitles: English and Spanish
Feature Run Time: 98 minutes
Blu-rayFormat: 1080p High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
Blu-rayAudio: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master AudioTM
DVD Audio: English 5.1 Dolby Digital Audio​


----------

